# wellington point - This Sunday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

guys,

Im thinking of hitting Wello this sunday

does anyone know what the conditions are meant to be like?
and is anyone interested in coming along.

hopefully we can get a feed of squire


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck Ben!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought the surf launch course was this Sunday


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> does anyone know what the conditions are meant to be like?


http://www.seabreeze.com.au/graphs/qld.asp

Phoenix....... http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6902&start=0


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

What time you planning on heading out - might be interested.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I will probably head out to Green Island Sat arvo for the tide. Let me know if you want to come along - other wise good luck.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Phoenix.

i cant join you sat afternoon unfortunately (work)
but sunday i was thinking of launcing at wello at about 5.30 and paddling out past the markers and drifting towards green

im getting hungry for some more snaps

Steven, would love to catch up again and crack a few more mate, 
are the conditions favourable for wello on sunday morning?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I meant Sunday arvo for Green - off to Peel on Saturday.

You'd be better off on Sunday afternoon - as the tides will be very low in the morning and the whole area is very shallow - that said I have been very successful at Sweetlip in waters around the less than 3 meters.

Also remember that the waters will be very clear at the moment.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Steven

il get there 5.30-6am tomoz mate.

i think i got the sounder workin so not sure if its the battery or a loose cable,

oh well il soon see


----------

